# Plurale dei nomi delle città



## francisgranada

Ciao a tutti!

Come vengono percepiti i nomi stranieri delle città dal punto di vista del numero grammaticale in italiano, se questi sono  al plurale nella lingua originale?

Esempi: _Los Angeles_ (o _Los Ángeles_), _Atene_
Normalmente non c'è nessun problema: sono stato a_ Los Angeles/Atene_, vado a_ Los Angeles/Atene_, eccetera. 

Ma se per qualche motivo dobbiamo indicare il genere, per esempio nel caso di _la bella Los Angeles/Atene, _va sempre bene il singolare femmile o no?

(per me_ le Atene_ o _gli Los Angeles_ suona terribile, ma vorrei sentire il parere dei madrelingua, non solo per quanto riguarda i miei esempi concreti, ma in generale ...)

Grazie in anticipo


----------



## quasi.stellar

_La bella_ va benissimo 
Anche perché è sottinteso "città"


----------



## Nino83

quasi.stellar said:


> _La bella_ va benissimo



 
Sempre singolare!  
Un altro esempio: _la belissima Montichiari_.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Si puo' dire, p.e., "Ci sono molte Roma/New York", per dire che ci sono differente "Roma/New York" per i varii gruppi di abitanti secondo la loro etnicità ecc.? (Scusate i mei errori, non sono "mardralingua"!) (E per Los Angeles, non si vede se il nome è nel singolare o nel plurale, perche termina in 's'! )


----------



## Nino83

Si, ain't.
Ho trovato alcuni esempi, come "una" delle tante Milano, diverse Milano,  esistono tante diverse Roma su qualche quotidiano quindi, sì, penso che si possa dire.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Grazie, Nino!


----------



## bearded

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> (E per Los Angeles, non si vede se il nome è nel singolare o nel plurale, perche termina in 's'! )


E' proprio perché termina in s che si vede che è al plurale (Spagnolo per ''gli angeli''). In Italiano però è singolare femminile perché è sottinteso ''città'', come dice quasi.stellar.

madrelingua


----------



## ohbice

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> Si puo' dire, p.e., "Ci sono molte Roma/New York", per dire che ci sono differente "Roma/New York" per i varii gruppi di abitanti secondo la loro etnicità ecc.? (Scusate i mei errori, non sono "mardralingua"!) (E per Los Angeles, non si vede se il nome è nel singolare o nel plurale, perche termina in 's'! )


Si può dire, ma occorre che il contesto sia in qualche modo significativo: ci sono molte Roma, molte New York, molte Parigi, sparse in diverse parti del mondo. Molte città con lo stesso nome. Quindi occorre fugare ogni tipo di ambiguità.
Ciao
p

Ps: pensavo a una situazione opposta: se dico "Quest'anno voglio visitare tutte le Roma", Roma è sempre singolare, vero? O potrei anche provare con "Quest'anno voglio visitare tutte le Rome?" No, così indicherei tutte le città che si chiamano Rome, e non Roma.
Boh, che dubbio scemo


----------



## bearded

ohbice said:


> sparse in diverse parti del mondo. Molte città con lo stesso nome.


Non necessariamente, secondo me. Penso che l'interrogante ain't intendesse questo:  se ad es. a Milano c'è un quartiere cinese, ce n'è uno tedesco ed il resto della città è italiano, si può dire che qui convivono ''diverse/molte Milano'' (vedi #4: vari gruppi di abitanti secondo la loro etnicità).


----------



## ohbice

Sìsì, non ho messo in dubbio questa cosa: ho solo chiarito che a mio parere il contesto deve consentire di discernere. "Qui convivono molte Milano diverse'' è diverso da "Nel mondo esistono molte Milano diverse".
Ciao bm


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Infatti, ho letto altrove che i nomi di città sono sempre nel femminile e singolare in tutti i contesti (tutt'i contesti?). 
E la città "Niagara Falls"(nello stato di New York, negli Stati Uniti? "Le/La Cascate di Niagara"?


----------



## bearded

Tutt'i 
Tutti i contesti
Noi diciamo ''le cascate del Niagara''  (pronuncia all'italiana: niagàra) se ci riferiamo alle cascate del fiume;  altrimenti la città rimane  ''(la bella) Niagara Falls''.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Grazie, b m!


----------



## bearded

Non c'è di che.


----------



## quasi.stellar

ain'ttranslationfun? said:


> Infatti, ho letto altrove che i nomi di città sono sempre nel femminile e singolare in tutti i contesti (tutt'i contesti?).
> E la città "Niagara Falls"(nello stato di New York, negli Stati Uniti? "Le/La Cascate di Niagara"?


Non serve portare altri esempi, è indifferente se il nome della città nella lingua originale è singolare, plurale, maschile o femminile.
In italiano è sempre femminile-singolare.
Sempre invariabile.

La formulazione con "le molte Milano", invero, propriamente indica "i molti diversi volti di Milano" oppure "i diversi aspetti di Milano", non soltanto considerata etnicamente (anche) ma soprattutto differenziata secondo le caratteristiche che si vanno esaminando, ad esempio l'arte, l'urbanistica, i quartieri urbani o suburbani, la criminalità, presente o meno, le tradizioni e le feste rionali. 
È un uso che si va aprendo spazio solo nel linguaggio giornalistico, editoriale, pubblicitario e dei servizi video. Usare questa formula al di fuori di quei contesti non lo consiglierei.
(ma un giornalista per infiorare una frase può dire di tutto, meglio non seguirlo )


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Scusate, me riferisco quà all'uso nel singolare: per distinguere Parigi (Paris, Francia) da Paris (Texas, Stati Uniti), ecc., si guarda la grafia "Paris" per la seconda, come in inglese? (Perche i nome della due città si scrivono 'Paris" in francese e ingese. Penso al #8 da obice.)


----------



## Nino83

Esatto. 
Qui diciamo Par*ì*gi (Francia) e P*à*ris (Texas).


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Quindi, per la grafia, in pratica è caso per caso?


----------



## Nino83

Sì.


----------



## quasi.stellar

No, ain't, scusa. La grafia segue le normali regole dell'italiano, quindi Parigi è una parola piana e non va accentata. Quello che Nino ti ha indicato è solo la pronuncia.

Se vogliamo distinguere le due Paris, di una diciamo (e scriviamo) Parigi (senza alcun accento) e dell'altra Paris (Texas), magari con la specificazione del luogo. In realtà esistono anche Venice e Naples, nomi che però nessuno traduce e restano nella lingua originale.


In ogni caso, pur restando nella lingua originale, seguono le normali regole, quindi_ la bella Venice_, femminile singolare.


----------



## Nino83

Pensavo si riferisse alla scelta tra nome italiano e straniero, ad esempio Londra (UK) e London (Canada), che è casuale, ad es. Marsiglia (tradotto) e Bordeaux (non tradotto).


----------



## quasi.stellar

Mmm ... casuale non direi. Semmai storica.
In casa di mia nonna si diceva e si scriveva normalmente Bordò, che oggi rimane solo per il nome del colore. Si diceva anche Lillà, per Lille, e ancora oggi Monaco di Baviera e Tolosa per Toulouse (dove però Tolosa è la forma occitana del nome).
In realtà tutti i toponimi scontano un fortissimo processo di italianizzazione, intervenuto a fine ottocento primo novecento, poi largamente caldeggiato dalla politica di autocrazia fascista. Dopo la guerra molti nomi hanno ripreso grafia e dizione originale, sempre che si possa dire "originale".
Italianizzazione (fascismo) - Wikipedia

Quanto a genere e numero, basti vedere nomi di città che comprendono un attributo: Bergamo Alta e addirittura Civitavecchia. L'attributo che si unisce al nome originale è invariabilmente femminile singolare.
A volte si possono trovare nomi di città con un attributo apparentemente maschile, come Somma Lombardo, Casorate Primo, Cisano Bergamasco. Si tratta però di forme dialettali, sempre bisogna guardare all'origine del nome.
In verità quando si declinano e si inseriscono in una proposizione, invariabilmente si usa il femminile singolare: _la bella Casorate Primo_, _la bella cittadina di Somma Lombardo_, in apparente discordanza grammaticale. Tuttavia è una delle regole della lingua che non sono discutibili.


----------



## bearded

quasi.stellar said:


> _la bella Casorate Primo_


Anche ''la graziosa Settimo Milanese/ la florida Sesto Fiorentino''?


----------



## Nino83

Pensavo che stessimo parlando soltanto dei nomi di città in italiano (e non in altre lingue, es. spagnolo).

Detto questo, Tolosa si pronuncia /tulusɔ/ in occitano. L'ortografia italiana non penso che dipenda o derivi da quella occitana, stesso discorso per Marsiglia (Marselha, con la /e/ in occitano) e Nizza (quest'ultima italiana fino al 1860).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Nino83 said:


> Pensavo che stessimo parlando soltanto dei nomi di città in italiano


Esatto, visto che siamo nel forum SOLO ITALIANO.


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> _Parigi_ non è l’italizzazione di _Paris_ francese (piuttosto una “toscanizzazione” della variante fonetica settentrionale antica_ [pa’riž] _del toponimo _Paris_)


Sospetto che l'Italiano _Parigi_ continui pari pari il Latino _Parisii _riferentesi alla tribù gallica stanziata in quel luogo (il nome ufficiale della città era _Lutetia Parisiorum)._


----------



## Nino83

bearded man said:


> Sospetto che l'Italiano _Parigi_ continui pari pari il Latino _Parisii_



Sì. In Toscana si hanno due esiti per /sj/, quello normale, sordo, /ʧ/ (a volte /ʃ/), come in _bacio < basium_, e quello sonoro /ʤ/, come in _fagiuolo > phaseolum_, dovuto (come nei casi di /p, t, k, s/ intervocalici sonorizzati) all'influsso della pronuncia degli immigrati settentrionali tra il medioevo ed il rinascimento.
Infatti, dice Rohlfs che in antichi testi toscani si trova _Parisci_ (con una fricativa sorda /ʃ/) invece dell'odierna _Parigi_. Lo stesso si può dire per _Perugia < Peroscia_ (antico dialetto perugino).

Riguardo ai nomi di città, intendevo dire che per uno straniero è casuale, perché non è che possono conoscere la storia del nome di ogni singola città (che probabilmente nemmeno noi conosciamo). Alcune città straniere avranno il nome in italiano, altre quello della loro lingua originale. 

In tutti i casi, l'aggettivo è sempre femminile e singolare. La bellissima Istanbul, la bellissima Tokyo.


----------



## quasi.stellar

Paulfromitaly said:


> Esatto, visto che siamo nel forum SOLO ITALIANO.


Ma certo, Paul 
Si stava trattando di come vengono trattati in ITALIANO i nomi di città, e in particolare quelli che nella lingua originale sono plurali.
Mi pare che fossimo tutti più o meno in tema.
Continuo a non concordare sulla faccenda dei nomi italianizzati in modo casuale, l'origine del nome si può trovare su internet. Una volta che si stabilisce che l'origine è storica, per chi è curioso poi andare a controllare è un attimo.
Ma per il giusto risultato grammaticale basta il vocabolario.


Nello stesso senso, nessuno si sogna di "tradurre" Los Angeles, cosa neanche richiesta dalla domanda.
Dando ragione a Francis, Paris è tuttora il nome in milanese. Ma resta comunque il fatto che IN ITALIANO è femminile singolare.




bearded man said:


> Anche ''la graziosa Settimo Milanese/ la florida Sesto Fiorentino''?


Sì Bearded Man, tu come lo diresti?
Avevo detto che è una forma dialettale che sopravvive nel nome, ma ora il nome completo include l'attributo, perciò è Sesto Fiorentino. Fiorentino ha perso la notazione di attributo e, come tutti i nomi di città, diventa _sostantivo femminile singolare_.
Perciò sì, _la florida Sesto Fiorentino_. Diresti mai _il florido Sesto Fiorentino_  ?


----------



## Nino83

quasi.stellar said:


> Continuo a non concordare sulla faccenda dei nomi italianizzati in modo casuale, l'origine del nome si può trovare su internet. Una volta che si stabilisce che l'origine è storica, per chi è curioso poi andare a controllare è un attimo.



Ok, cambio "casuale" con "imprevedibile". Uno straniero non può prevedere se una città straniera mantiene il nome originario o meno. Deve, appunto, cercarlo di volta in volta, *caso* per *caso*, sul dizionario.


----------



## bearded

quasi.stellar said:


> Sì Bearded Man, tu come lo diresti?
> Avevo detto che è una forma dialettale che sopravvive nel nome, ma ora il nome completo include l'attributo, perciò è Sesto Fiorentino. Fiorentino ha perso la notazione di attributo e, come tutti i nomi di città, diventa _sostantivo femminile singolare_.
> Perciò sì, _la florida Sesto Fiorentino_. Diresti mai _il florido Sesto Fiorentino_  ?


Hai ragione tu. Ho avuto un momento di dubbio...


----------

